# Shadows of Esteren: The Creepy Progeny of Gothic Horror & Medieval Fantasy



## Lindeloef (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for this long review. It is among my Top 3 "One-Day-when-I-have-the-money-for-it-I-will-buy-it" RPGs.


----------



## was (Jul 13, 2013)

looks spooky


----------



## Dragoslav (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks to the success of the current Book 2 Kickstarter, Book 0 is now available to the public completely free. You can grab it and check out the gorgeous art here: http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product/109112/Shadows-of-Esteren---Book-0-Prologue

Book 2 is a great book for GMs, since it has several short adventures, an adventure long enough for a short campaign, a bestiary with interesting creatures and NPCs, and a table of stats for mundane animals such as horses, wolves, and rats (personally, a table like that is something that I've wanted since the beginning).

With Book 1 and Book 2 together, you get everything you need as a GM to design your adventures and NPCs, as well as a ton of supplemental material on world-building (on overland travel, sailing, rumors, etc.) that is laden with potential plot hooks.

Full disclosure: I was a copy editor for Book 2.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 15, 2013)

Dragoslav said:


> Thanks to the success of the current Book 2 Kickstarter, Book 0 is now available to the public completely free. You can grab it and check out the gorgeous art here: http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product/109112/Shadows-of-Esteren---Book-0-Prologue




Nice, thanks for pointing this out


----------



## BrandonHodge (Aug 9, 2013)

If the banners weren't reminders enough, don't forget that this Shadows of Esteren Kickstarter is currently entering its last 48 hours! The rewards on this one are amazing, the atmosphere of the setting intriguing, atmospheric, and cohesive, the mechanics are solid, and the production values are out of this world. Don't miss out on this one, folks--it really is a piece of work!


----------

